# [SOLVED] Windows Was Unable To Complete The Format.



## 2-D

I got this message when I tried to format my Hard Drive.

I don't know what to do about it.


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Windows Was Unable To Complete The Format.*

Run chkdsk.

Do you have more than one hard drive? If so - check the jumper settings.


----------



## 2-D

*Re: Windows Was Unable To Complete The Format.*

I have two drives. I'm trying to format my larger drive, the one I had windows xp installed on. I installed Vista on my other one. I want to format the other one, mainly because its taking up 7 gigs, yet theres only 2 folders in there, and they both are less then 200mb.










no bad sectors, is that what you were looking for?


----------



## a2amali

*Re: Windows Was Unable To Complete The Format.*

you need to do chkdsk/f 

or delete partition and create a new one if that done work then create a new partition but slightly smaller then the full size


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Windows Was Unable To Complete The Format.*

Is it the C drive you want to format?

Vista's boot files are most likely installed there. Can you start Vista if the old HDD is disconnected?


----------



## 2-D

*Re: Windows Was Unable To Complete The Format.*

I just rebooted and i got an error about bootmsg or something being 

i said fsck is, and reinstalled.

lol.

while i did, i made sure i formated this drive.

thanks anyways.


----------

